# I caught a burglar!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Last night, a burglar was burgling a house down my street as I walked past him. I called the cops, but he saw me and came after me!
Now, I'm a big guy, but this dude was HUGE. Luckily, he wasn't very fast and I was able to barely keep away from him. He finally gave up and decided to just run away, and by the time the cops came, he was long gone.
While the cops were looking around and studying the scene, the cops got the idea that I was the burglar, and that I had simply devised a clever scheme to throw suspicion from myself by reporting the crime. Well, that made me plenty mad, and it looked like I was about to get arrested myself!
We have pretty dumb cops in my town.
Luckily, just in the nick of time, the burglar comes zipping by us on a bicycle! 
"Hey! That's the guy!" I exclaimed, and the cops gave chase. They caught him in seconds, and it turned out that he was a serial burglar who the cops knew all too well. They busted him and hauled him off to jail after finding hot loot on him that he stole.

Now I've got one BIG, mean mofo really, reeeaally mad at me. I hope he stays locked up for awhile this time, maybe long enough for me to MOVE. At least the smoking hottie whose house it was is grateful.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol I've read this twice and this may sound stupid and it is but is that real or just a joke.


Sorry that's a pathetic question but I lm a bit dumb lol


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it any wonder people are reluctant to be good samaritans with the way you were treated by the police?

A few years ago I found a wallet in a parking lot. It was early spring after a big snow thaw. I stepped on something and looked down, and found a wallet half encursted in snow and slush. I imagine it had been there awhile and gotten plowed under. It was soaked, but all the cards and cash were intact. Being a good samaritan, I called the local police department to ask where I should turn it in. They said stay where you are, we'll come to you and pick it up. An officer showed up about 5 mins later and gave me the third degree about it!! He made me show him several times where I found it, asked me over and over how I found it, asked me a bunch of bizarro questions in general and I started to suspect that he thought I had stolen this wallet. Why on earth would I steal a wallet, call the cops and ask to turn it in intact?!?! Full of several hundred bucks cash, credit cards, ID, etc? It made me very uncomfortable.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

pinetree said:


> Is it any wonder people are reluctant to be good samaritans with the way you were treated by the police?
> 
> A few years ago I found a wallet in a parking lot. It was early spring after a big snow thaw. I stepped on something and looked down, and found a wallet half encursted in snow and slush. I imagine it had been there awhile and gotten plowed under. It was soaked, but all the cards and cash were intact. Being a good samaritan, I called the local police department to ask where I should turn it in. They said stay where you are, we'll come to you and pick it up. An officer showed up about 5 mins later and gave me the third degree about it!! He made me show him several times where I found it, asked me over and over how I found it, asked me a bunch of bizarro questions in general and I started to suspect that he thought I had stolen this wallet. Why on earth would I steal a wallet, call the cops and ask to turn it in intact?!?! Full of several hundred bucks cash, credit cards, ID, etc? It made me very uncomfortable.


I think it depends on the cops, I once found a wallet with $1500.00 in it and I turned it in with no questions asked. Two weeks later I got a phone call from the PD and the man who lost it had claimed it but asked to meet the person who turned it in full, I showed up and he gave me $250.00. It was a cool day.

TOS, whisper, get a gun..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have two questions.

1. Why would a burglar ride back towards the cops and the guy who called the cops? Stupid.

2. Who caries around more than a grand in their wallet? Honestly? Stupid.

Oh, and TOS, 

 <- You


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

First off. I agree. Buy a gun. In nebraska as long as there are in the house its not murder unless they fall or end up outside. So just dragem back in. Anyway. Is there such a thing as a smart cop? And when cops do that take it to their supervisor. File a greivence. Criminals always hang around because they love the attention. A guy stole my truck, totaled it the called 911 and taunted the cops from a corn field across the road. From his own cell phone to boot. The tried to activate my sirius radio he stole two days later.


----------

